#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Moslim student Dringend op zoek naar een kamer in de omgeving veghel!!

## baayoeb

Ssalamoe alaikoem warhamatoellahie wa baraktoe Beste mensen, 

Ik ben momenteel thuiswonend, maar ik ben op zoek naar een kamer rondom omgeving veghel. Kennen jullie iemand of denk je dat je een ruimte vrij hebt in je huis en jezelf aangesproken voelt om mij te helpen in deze moeilijke kwestie, dan zie ik jullie reactie graag tegmoet,

Ik wil jullie alvast bedanken voor de moeite dat jullie hebben genomen om naar mijn forum te kijken
wa barakallahoefiekoem

Wassalamoe alaikoem,

..

----------

